

In march, at the peak of Facebook popularity, I quit. - mapleoin
http://www.adbusters.org/magazine/80/quit_facebook.html

======
baddox
The author reportedly quit Facebook because his (her?) usage of it made him
feel egotistical and/or narcissistic. After quitting, he wrote a lengthy
article to make sure everyone knew his exact thought processes and feelings,
and used some historical references to back up and legitimize his newly-found
outlook on social networking. Seems like he hasn't yet solved his problem.

~~~
eru
What problem? Authors have to use their issues.

Think method acting.

~~~
unalone
Yes, they do, but the point of the OP is that this person is still suffering
from heavy narcissism, as evidenced by their writing an article about _their
experience_ regarding Facebook.

It was an interesting article - a bit obvious, but still worth reading - and I
thought that the OP's comment was spot-on.

~~~
akd
Narcissism is healthy and good - it pushes people to achieve.

~~~
unalone
I agree. Narcissism is healthy. But when the point is the article is "how I
became less narcissistic by not paying as detailed attention to Facebook," and
it's an article that pays deep attention to his personal experience on
Facebook, then an accusation of hypocrisy makes a wee bit of sense.

------
dill_day
_...with four swift clicks of the mouse, I canceled my account. Gone was the
entire online persona I had created for myself – profile pictures, interests
and activities, work history, friends acquired_

Maybe! But all of those pictures, interests and activities, work history, and
friends are still sitting there on Facebook's database waiting to be made
visible again with another 4 quick clicks of the mouse...

------
whacked_new
Hah! I thought he meant he quit the company! And then I realized it was his
account.

After the first sentence, at the peak of the article, I quit.

I mean no disrespect; just lost interest. :)

------
compay
Some people always have to bail on something as soon as it becomes popular
otherwise they don't feel cool any more.

~~~
ph0rque
"Nothing is any good if other people like it."
[http://store.dieselsweeties.com/products/nothing-is-any-
good...](http://store.dieselsweeties.com/products/nothing-is-any-good-if-
other-people-like-it-shirt)

------
ericwaller
What a great quote:

 _“We are what we repeatedly do.”_ \- Aristotle

~~~
jkkramer
While the quote is insightful and galvanizing, it's actually a paraphrase of
Aristotle's ideas written by Will Durant. See:

<http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Aristotle#Misattributed>

~~~
ericwaller
Thanks for pointing that out, the expanded (and properly attributed) quotation
is even better.

------
noonespecial
After reconnecting with several friends I had lost touch with, a few admitted
to thinking that I had either ended up in jail or died because of my complete
lack of online presence. (No Myspace, facebook, blog, etc)

This is vaguely disquieting.

------
jsmcgd
The author missed a trick to unwind some of the self promotion by keeping the
profile and exercising a bit of self defamation.

------
jacobolus
danah boyd’s academic papers about this subject are significantly more
insightful than the blog post of one disgruntled user.

------
pmsaue0
I love the comments by Numble

------
cookiecaper
One can also look at other profiles on Facebook. I rarely make changes to my
profile and spend most time on Facebook (usually about 2 hours a week or so)
looking at other people's profiles. Guy is just a narcisist, I think.

~~~
unalone
I don't spend much time actually ON Facebook: I use the live feed, and keep my
friend count down so I don't get overwhelmed. But yeah: I haven't edited my
profile in something like half a year.

